# Goldcar Faro



## MrB

I've booked through EconomyCarrentals again, to rent in Faro next week, and they have given me Goldcar. It's a Spanish company with a new base this year in Faro.

I found it has a lot of negative feedback on tripadvisor, focusing on the fact that they charge 1,000 to your card as a "bail", then refund it, causing costs (commision, loss on exchange rates, maybe 60 or so Euros). They charge a high cost for a full tank, including a service charge, and their local insurance rates are high (to avoid the bail).

Has anyone any experience with Goldcar?

SenorB


----------



## canoeman

Personally I wouldn't deal with a car hire company that actually charged an amount of money to my card, most companies "tag" the amount to your card are you sure you've got it right, if you've found such negative comments, sorry but why use Economy cars? it's not as if theres no choice at Faro.
Having a quick look at Economy cars site there is no mention of a* paid "bail" deposit* so I would doubt that it is correct or legal, they however say 
_" Our local car rental partner may reserve an amount of 200 - 2200 Euro (depending on your selected car group) as guarantee, which will be released after the end of the rental period if no damage/theft has occured."_
fairly standard procedure in car hire, as I said if they physically charged my card with this amount I wouldn't hire from them.


----------



## robc

MrB said:


> I've booked through EconomyCarrentals again, to rent in Faro next week, and they have given me Goldcar. It's a Spanish company with a new base this year in Faro.
> 
> 
> Has anyone any experience with Goldcar?
> 
> SenorB


Yes in so far as my wifes best friend who is a Spanish resident has/did.

I would rather not comment but suffice to say "I would rather gouge my own eyes out............................."

Rob


----------



## MrB

robc said:


> Yes in so far as my wifes best friend who is a Spanish resident has/did.
> 
> I would rather not comment but suffice to say "I would rather gouge my own eyes out............................."
> 
> Rob


Just called the dreaded Goldcar. They say they now put the 1,000 "bail" on hold, not charged "as there have been a few changes". But they want 10 euros a day insurance otherwise.

I seem to be spending too much time in Car Park 4 at Faro 

ate logo. And I haven't seen the auto yet 

senorb


----------



## canoeman

Yet Economy car say theres no excesses, I'd cancel


----------



## MrB

canoeman said:


> Yet Economy car say theres no excesses, I'd cancel


Called Goldcar again today. They now do not take a hold on your card if you take their insurance, at 10 euros a day.

They said the Economy Car cover does not cover their excess, so they would charge me first; then I would have to claim it back from Economy. They charge around 89 for a full tank for a D car.

I must say, having analysed about 5 car companies and their inclusive rates, there is not a lot to chose between them. Most want the extra insurance, which seems to be the way they make their money, adding around one third or more to the rental costs, some 50% more. Most make a charge on your card to cover the excess.


----------



## canoeman

If your a frequent car hirer it's far cheaper to have an annual excess policy, I doubt very much if Economy car would refund this extra €10pd insurance, and I would get a written commitment from them, it's always the hidden fees that turn cheap into expensive!
But everything your saying about Goldcar and Economy car, personally I'd walk away.


----------



## siobhanwf

Car Hire Insurance | Car Rental Excess Insurance offers annual excess insurance at a VERY reasonable rate.

It has saved us a small fortune over the years!


----------



## MrB

Here is the summary.

Costs:

Economy Car Agent commission 53
Vehicle Rent 179
Petrol 74
Diesel (supp?) 11
Super relax insurance 114
IVA 87
Total rental 466
Inc Agent commission 519

This was a Toyota Auris 1.4 for 15 days. The charge includes a full tank, which I didn't all use, but got no refund on the unused part. I was actually pleased to have it full.

The car was good, with a couple of dents, and when I returned it at 8am it was a very quick check in, as the lady said I could just leave it as I had their insurance. (10 euros a day).

Any ideas for next time? I may also be looking for a long term rental, eg 1 month plus. Are there any automatic cars in Pt (for MrsB)

cheers MrB


----------



## notlongnow

MrB said:


> Here is the summary.
> 
> Costs:
> 
> Economy Car Agent commission 53
> Vehicle Rent 179
> Petrol 74
> Diesel (supp?) 11
> Super relax insurance 114
> IVA 87
> Total rental 466
> Inc Agent commission 519
> 
> This was a Toyota Auris 1.4 for 15 days. The charge includes a full tank, which I didn't all use, but got no refund on the unused part. I was actually pleased to have it full.
> 
> The car was good, with a couple of dents, and when I returned it at 8am it was a very quick check in, as the lady said I could just leave it as I had their insurance. (10 euros a day).
> 
> Any ideas for next time? I may also be looking for a long term rental, eg 1 month plus. Are there any automatic cars in Pt (for MrsB)
> 
> cheers MrB



Would suggest giving Travelrent a call (direct) we rented one from them for 6 months last year over winter and they gave us a very good price (around 250€ per month for a brand new Fiesta)


----------



## siobhanwf

WOW just looked at the travel rent site and their prices are really good.:clap2:

Might even be worth the drive from Faro to Silver Coast to get those rates!!

Price List


----------

